# Size on Domane



## 4wheel1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have been wanting a Domane. I have found one practically new that I am going to look at Saturday. I am 6' and usually get a 32 inseam in my jeans. Question is does a 58 seem correct for me. I know that I have to try it to be sure, but didn't want to drive 1 1/2 hours if someone my size knows it won't work. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

FWIW I'm a hair under 6' with similar length legs? and ride a 56.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm 6' tall (used to be 6'1"?!?!) and have a 56 cm 2014 Domane, but a 58 would've fit fine as well. Unfortunately, at 6' tall, we're kind of in between sizes and can pretty much go 56 or 58. My previous bikes were always 58 cm, so I felt weird about getting a 56, but the geometry of Trek bikes has changed over the years and I'm not so sure that 58 cm classic shaped frame is comparable in size to a Domane that has a sloping top tube.

The only thing to be concerned about is that the seat post can be raised enough to fit you, which shouldn't be an issue on a 56 cm frame with a 32" inseam. (You can always get a long Trek "seat mast" if need be, but you shouldn't need that.) You may wish to get a different length stem (the bike should come with a 100 mm stem), but the same could be said no matter what size you buy.

If you're the type that likes to cut the fork tube so that the stem has no washers in it, you'd probably want to go 58. However, if a few washers under your stem doesn't bother you, or you're flexible and want a really low handlebar height, the 56 cm would be the way to go. I haven't cut the fork tube on my bike yet as I figure that as I age, I might want to be able to raise the stem as my flexibility (or lack there-of) goes away.


----------



## 4wheel1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks guys for the replies. I use to be more around 6'1" but now more 6'. I feel comfortable going to check out the 58 the guy has now. I hear good things about the Domane having a little age on me now and the road can beat a man after a while. Thanks again.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

I am 5'11" and ride a Domane 6 58mm. 32" inseam. Great bike.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

the 58 should be just fine...I ride a domane and love the ride.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm 6' 1/2" with a 35" inseam and ride a 58. The fit is comfortable for me with a 90mm stem, but I'm not a racer more endurance oriented. Probably depends a bit on how low you like to ride, either would work. The 56 has a shorter head tube if you like to be lower.


----------



## 4wheel1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks, I am 61 and more endurance. Really appreciate the input, going to like this forum, a lot of help and no negative because I am not sure of stuff.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

If the bike is close to fitting you, keep in mind that it is fairly easy to swap stems to put you in a comfortable position. 

I think you will really like the Domane's ride qualities. I've got about 2000 miles on mine since the beginning of this year and have really liked how it rides.


----------



## therealmrmike (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm 5'11 and ride a 56 Domane. great riding bike


----------



## 4wheel1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Got it yesterday and by the time I got home with it the rain had arrived. Today was cool and very windy. I finally took it for a short, 6 mile ride this afternoon. It really rides great and I am sure I will like it. Raised the seat some, had to on my cannondale when I put the look pedals on it. Seems really quick, hard to tell when it is windy. Thanks everyone for the posts and encouragement.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats! Post some pictures when you get a chance. What size did you end up going with?


----------



## 4wheel1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Stode. I will get pics but will be next weekend when I get back home. It was a used, but very low mileage, why I was asking about the 58 for me. It seems it will be right. Got it for about 2/3 of the cost of a new one.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

I'n very close to your size and ride a 58cm Domane.


----------



## 4wheel1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Doug, I got to get a ride in this weekend on it and really do love it. Love the ride and the way it performs.


----------



## FutureTriathlonKiller (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck on the Domane. I currently own a 58 Domane and am about to likely buy another one (want another color...I know, I now). I'm just a few hairs hair below 6 feet and I am short leg / long torso. I remember testing the 56 and 58 extensively, but went with 58 because Domanes tend to come smaller than other bikes. For example, I ride a 56 on a Synapse and Roubaix, but 58 on Domane. If you look at the geometry of the Domane 58, it closely matches the 56 of other bikes. Domane also has a smaller top tube, which could be problematic for a long torso person like myself. The 58 is ideal.


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm glad you like your Domane, 4wheel1. I like my 5.2 so much I bought a 2.3 for bad weather, both 58 cm. They both ride very well, and they are nearly twins in appearance.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Despite being 6'1" and a little freaked-out about my decision to buy a 56cm Domane last winter, I have since determined that it actually was the correct size Domane for me based on my preferences.

My prior bike was a 58cm 1999 Trek 5200 with a quill stem (and the two prior road bikes I had were both 58cm as well). After riding that for 15 years, I got pretty used to how it was setup. In Trek's line-up, the 5200 was essentially replaced by the Madone, where as the Domane has "comfort fit" which promotes a more up-right riding position than I'm used to... or even want at this stage in my life.

Comparing my 56cm Domane to my 58cm 5200, the Domane's head tube is _much_ taller. So tall, in fact, that even with the stem slammed on the Domane, it's still a smidgeon higher than what I was used to riding on with my larger framed 5200!

As the pictures show below, the handlebar height on my Domane is nearly at the same height as the 5200, but the seat is slightly lower (perhaps due to the Domane's lower bottom bracket, the differences in the seats, etc.) Had I gone with a 58cm Domane, I would've been forced into an up-right riding position that I don't care for (at least not yet) because the head tube would be even taller.

I road almost this entire summer with a few spacers under the stem on my Domane because I thought that the stem would be too low if I slammed it on a 56cm. However, ever time I got on the bike, I always felt like the brake levers were really high up for some odd reason. Then one day I had the brilliant idea to compare my Domane to my old 5200 and realized I could easily slam the stem. Once I did that, my body was in heaven... the bike felt like wanted it to!

At least for me, I've had no problem adjusting my 56cm Domane to my liking with the parts it came with. I'm sure I could've been happy with a 58cm as well, but I'm glad I can get my handlebars as low as I'd like them.

The point I'm trying to make is that if you're between sizes, there probably is no "right size". Each bike is different, each body is different. Get the bike fit before you buy it and base that fitment off your riding style. However, don't get into the mindset that "I've always ridden a 56/58cm bike so I always will"... because you might find yourself on the wrong size bike!



















































Yes, I need to get my fork steering tube cut to get red of that hideous lump above the stem  hopefully this photos show how comparable an old 58cm is with a new 56cm "comfort fit".


----------



## DougG (Mar 27, 2014)

I thought maybe you were trying to get your Garmin just a little closer to the Satellites. Just kidding ! 



PoorInRichfield said:


> Despite being 6'1" and a little freaked-out about my decision to buy a 56cm Domane last winter, I have since determined that it actually was the correct size Domane for me based on my preferences.
> 
> My prior bike was a 58cm 1999 Trek 5200 with a quill stem (and the two prior road bikes I had were both 58cm as well). After riding that for 15 years, I got pretty used to how it was setup. In Trek's line-up, the 5200 was essentially replaced by the Madone, where as the Domane has "comfort fit" which promotes a more up-right riding position than I'm used to... or even want at this stage in my life.
> 
> ...


----------

